# R33 Insurance



## R33-Drifter (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi,

I phoned up today to get a quote for my R33 which has just arrived in the country, and I have been insured by elephant for the past 3 years - phoned them today and they want £2400 for a 1993 GTS  

Does anyone know of other people to try ??

I turn 23 in a week and I have 3 years NCB

Thanks


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Try Tesco's*

They have given some of the youngsters some good quotes.I'm with keith Michaels,and they have very competitive prices,but not sure about their age limit


----------



## WelshWolfy (Jan 17, 2004)

I think Tesco has changed their policy on imports recently. I believe you now have to be 30+ to get insured through them.


----------



## iamthesmith (Aug 16, 2004)

I just bought an R33 GTS25t Type M. I'm the good side of 30 (just) and got a great deal from Tesco with 4 years NCD. They were also cheapest for insuring my old car with 0 years NCD.


----------



## derbygreg (Feb 18, 2004)

Im 23 with 6 yrs NCB with Tesco on a R33 GTST... and im all in for £1580.00 but im pretty sure they dont do under 25s now


----------



## R33-Drifter (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys, I got it in the end through Adrian Flux who did a cracking price and covered the mods too


----------

